# رسائل منسوبة للبابا شنودة تدعو للصوم من أجل شهداء نجع حمادى



## mena600 (9 يناير 2010)

وصلت اليوم العديد من رسائل القصيرة "sms" على أجهزة التليفون المحمول للأقباط تطالبهم بالصوم والصلاة لمدة 3 أيام فى جميع الكنائس المصرية بدءا من الغد من أجل شهداء مذبحة نجع حمادى.

وقد حصل اليوم السابع على بعض هذه الرسائل، والتى جاء نصها كالتالى: "أخى وأختى فى المسيح بنعمة الرب يوم الأحد الموافق 10 يناير سوف يصلى كل الشعب المسيحى فى الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة بنفس واحد وقلب واحد من أجل تعزية شهداء المسيح فى نجع حمادى برفض القتل والحريق الذى يواجه الآن إخوتنا فى الصعيد ارفع يدك مع الكنيسة أرسل هذه الرسالة لكل إخوة المسيح".

ورسالة أخرى تقول "البابا يطالب جميع الأقباط بالصوم لمدة 3 أيام يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من أجل شهداء حادث نجع حمادى ومن لا ينفذ هذا الطلب لا حل ولا بركة له".

فى حين نفى مصدر داخل المقر البابوى طلب البابا شنودة من الشعب المسيحى الصوم لمدة 3 أيام من أجل أحداث نجع حمادى وقال إن البابا سيفجّر مفاجأة للجميع يوم الأربعاء فى العظة الأسبوعية

منقول من نجع حمادىhttp://youm7.com/images/NewsPics/large/s5200912113142.jpg​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2010)

*انا فعلا وصلتنى الرسالة دى على الميل وحتى ولو البابا لم يسرح بكدة ياريت نعمل كدة فعلا

احنا كمسيحين نعرف قد ايه اهميته الصوم والصلاة وبيعملوا ايه فى الحالات دى 

​*


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2010)

*ان هذا الجنس وأعوانه لا يهزمهم الا الصلوات والاصوام​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الرب​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم
وصلت اليوم العديد من رسائل القصيرة "sms" على أجهزة التليفون المحمول للأقباط تطالبهم بالصوم والصلاة لمدة 3 أيام فى جميع الكنائس المصرية بدءا من الغد من أجل شهداء مذبحة نجع حمادى.

وقد حصل اليوم السابع على بعض هذه الرسائل، والتى جاء نصها كالتالى: "أخى وأختى فى المسيح بنعمة الرب يوم الأحد الموافق 10 يناير سوف يصلى كل الشعب المسيحى فى الساعة التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة بنفس واحد وقلب واحد من أجل تعزية شهداء المسيح فى نجع حمادى برفض القتل والحريق الذى يواجه الآن إخوتنا فى الصعيد ارفع يدك مع الكنيسة أرسل هذه الرسالة لكل إخوة المسيح".

ورسالة أخرى تقول "البابا يطالب جميع الأقباط بالصوم لمدة 3 أيام يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من أجل شهداء حادث نجع حمادى ومن لا ينفذ هذا الطلب لا حل ولا بركة له".

فى حين نفى مصدر داخل المقر البابوى طلب البابا شنودة من الشعب المسيحى الصوم لمدة 3 أيام من أجل أحداث نجع حمادى وقال إن البابا سيفجّر مفاجأة للجميع يوم الأربعاء فى العظة الأسبوعية.


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يناير 2010)

صدقوني اهدوا واصبروا بلاش تزعلوا وتغضبوا علي البابا او الانبا كيرلس
انا واثقة فيهم وفي حكمتهم اكيد هيرجعوا حقنا
صدقوني قلبهم موجوع اكتر مننا احنا
واستحالة يكسروا قلوبنا
هموت ويوم الاربعاء ده يجي بسرعه عايزة اعرف ايه هي المفاجأة
اما بالنسبة للصيام انا مش شايفة ان فيها حاجه
يعني لو صومنا من نفسنا من غير ما البابا يقول معتقدش ان فيها حاجه
بالعكس دي ابسط حاجه ممكن نقدمها ونساعد بيها
لان اكيد صومنا هيعمل كتير وهيكون غالي علي ربنا
وانا عن نفسي هصوم وهقول لاصحابي برده يصوموا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

وايه المشكله في كدا طيب
الكنيسه زمان لما كانت بتقع في اي مشكله كانوا بيصوموا تلت ايام الشعب كله
عشان ربنا يدخل ويتصرف
ولا نسيتوا نقل جبل المقطم
الشعب كله صام تلت ايام وقتها
وربنا استجاب

ياريت احنا كمان نستجيب لطلبه البابا
ونثق فيه لامه صوت ربنا لينا علي الارض
وكلنا عارفين حكمه البابا كويس
فبلاش نكون احنا اهل الكنيسه ضد الرعاه باي صوره

وربنا يرحمنا
واثقين فيك يا الهنا وفي قوة عمل يداك
عن طريق راعاه خرافك المختارين
​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> وايه المشكله في كدا طيب
> 
> الكنيسه زمان لما كانت بتقع في اي مشكله كانوا بيصوموا تلت ايام الشعب كله
> عشان ربنا يدخل ويتصرف
> ...


انتى قريتى الموضوع ولا العنوان بس 
ناس كتير اوى بتقول انى البابا  قرار اننا نصوم ونصلى تلت ايام على صعيد انى من لمقر الباباوى اتنفى الكلام دا احنا نصوم ماشى زى ما بتقول مرمر لكن ليه نطلع اى خبر منغير منتاكد منه 
 ومين قال اننا ضد الكنيسة ولا ايه قلناه عشان يتقال اننا ضد الكنيسة


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> انتى قريتى الموضوع ولا العنوان بس
> ناس كتير اوى بتقول انى البابا قرار اننا نصوم ونصلى تلت ايام على صعيد انى من لمقر الباباوى اتنفى الكلام دا احنا نصوم ماشى زى ما بتقول مرمر لكن ليه نطلع اى خبر منغير منتاكد منه
> ومين قال اننا ضد الكنيسة ولا ايه قلناه عشان يتقال اننا ضد الكنيسة


 

لا انا قريت الموضوع كويس
يا ميرنا
وبقول عادي اننا نصوم مفيش اي مشكله في دا




ومش اقصد ان موضوعك انتي اللي ضد الكنيسه

بس احنا دلوقت فينا ناس هايجه جدا زياده عن اللازم من اللي حصل
كلنا قلوبنا حزينه
بس فينا ناس عماله تكتب مواضيع
وتقول رايها في رعاه الكنيسه
وانهم ضد كلامهم
ولازم ناخد حقنا وخلافه من الكلام
وانا بقول راي مش اكتر
سوري اني دخلت في ردي الكلام دا في موضوعك

وميرسي علي متابعتك والرد

​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

نستنظر يوم الاربعاء نشوف المفاجأة يا رب يا كريم


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2010)

*( ناس بتصطاد فى المياه العكرة )*
*اعتذر للمثل*
*لاكن*
*نصلى*
*لاجل رفع الكرب وانزال العون من المسيح*
*لشعبه فى نجع حمادى*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> لا انا قريت الموضوع كويس
> 
> يا ميرنا
> وبقول عادي اننا نصوم مفيش اي مشكله في دا​
> ...


 عندك حق يا نفين انا مفهمتش ردك غير لما شوفت الموضوع حاجة تكسف انى دا يكون ردنا


----------



## bent almalk (10 يناير 2010)

*يارب ارحـــــــــــــم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عندك حق يا نفين انا مفهمتش ردك غير لما شوفت الموضوع حاجة تكسف انى دا يكون ردنا


 

اه فعلا
شئ يحزن قوي
هما بس مش فاهمين الصح
وان ابليس اعلن حربه علينا وبدأ يستخدم افكار العالم 
ويخلينا نفكر احنا كمان زيهم
ونقول راينا علي راعاه الكنيسه
اللي عارفين وفاهمين وعندهم حكمه اكتر مننا بكتير
ونسيوا انهم صوت ربنا لينا علي الارض

ربنا يهدي نفسنا ويعزينا
ويرفع عنا
امين يايسوع
سوري مره تانيه اني دخلت ردي في موضوعك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 يناير 2010)

*انا شايف ان الصلاة عموما مطلوبة في كل وقت

مش شرط البابا شنودة يصرح بالصيام علشان نصوم

ياريت نرفع صلاة لشهدائنا ونزكرهم دايما في صلاتنا
*​


----------



## شايب فهيم (10 يناير 2010)

يا اخوتى لاتخافوا ولازم نسمع لصوت ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى يقول لاتخافوا366 مرة فى الكتاب المقدس  ابضا كلامة  فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولاكن انا قد غلبت العالم                                                                                                              فلنفرح يااخوتىلان بعد كل حزن يكون فرح وبعد الظلام نور وان اللة سيمسح كل دمعة من  عيوننا فلنرفع قلوبنا الى اللةشكرين على كل حال       امين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يناير 2010)

_فعلا الرسائل دى و صلتنى عبر الفس بوك ( الصوم  الاثنين _ الثلاثاء _ الاربعاء )

ميرسى كتيييير مينا على التنبية و الخبر ربنا يباركك​_


----------

